# Young mourning dove won't fly



## johnalexander (Jul 15, 2012)

A few months ago some mouring doves made a nest in our tool shed. The first brood was fine and flew away, but during the second brood (I was surprised they would lay more eggs just days after the first brood left!) one of the parents disappeared. Last week one of the two new fledglings flew away (about 2 weeks old?), the other one stayed in the nest. He's still there.

Actually, the day his sibling flew away he jumped out of the nest, on a shelf about 7' up and ran around the floor, settling down under a storage rack. His parent brought him food under there for a day or so then seemed to loose interest. Wearing gloves, I finally got "junior" out from under the rack and put him back in the nest. Since no one was bringing him food and he doesn't seem to want to leave the nest anymore, we put out dishes of birdseed (millet, corn & sunflower seed mix) and water.

He actually seems quite happy there. When I've picked him up he seems uninterested in flying unless there a shelf a few week away, in which case he sometimes flutters over to it. I've taken him into our yard and tried to get him to jump out of my hands. He generally doesn't want to, clinging to my gloves with his feet. When he does "fly" he just flaps his wings as he drops to the ground. I've given him "flying lessons" daily, Once in a while he'll fly 10-20 feet, then run to the nearest bush or shelter. That's it.

To my untrained eye he seems perfectly healthy - eats OK, walks fine, no sign of injury or deformity. Wings look health and symmetrical. His poop is greyish-white, not yellow or green. I've been reading about Mourning Doves on the internet, but still don't know what to do - leave him alone? Take him to rehab? Adopt him? I finally decided to sign up here and hope someone has a good idea.

-John-


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

You should keep it there are predators around and it will be really useless and how old do you think this dove is?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He might be a little slower to develop than his sibling, or something might be wrong with him. Is he eating now?
I would bring him in to protect him from predators and continue giving him exercise/flying lessons. Hopefully he'll catch on and once he is flying good release him near the nest site.

Reti


----------



## johnalexander (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. He's about 3 weeks old and eating pretty well. The predator I'm most worried about is my dog. The dog stays in the house most of the time, so the bird is probably safer in the tool shed. The doves get in the shed through air vents by the roof, and there are no large ground-level holes. He came down from the nest again last night (found him walking around the floor this morning) so I'll have to be careful to keep the door shut. As I mentioned, he can fly 20-30 feet level (I've never seen him gain altitude) when he wants to. 

Long-term I don't think we could give him a very good home, so if he's not flying in a few more days I guess I'll call the local rehab place in nearby San Jose, CA.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Are his parents still in the shed? Since you noticed i is improving his flying abilities, could u give him some time,before u call wild life?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree, give him some time before you call wildlife. 

Reti


----------



## johnalexander (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the remaining parent (one disappeared about the time the eggs hatched) and his sibling are both hanging around the yard, but I have not seen either in the shed in several days. They were actually sitting on the yard fence watching me give "Junior" his flying practice yesterday. I'll give it a few more days.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds good. Thanks.

Reti


----------



## baby dove (Apr 16, 2021)

Mother dove had babies. They grew and both climbed out of nest and one left and one stayed. He is still here but in tree not in nest. Mom comes to feed him every day but he is not leaving. Should I help or will he just fly away and how long till I help? It is just a beautiful sight to see but I am worried about him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No need to worry, he will start flying when ready.


----------

